# Customers Think they have an automatic TIP option in the app



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

About 50% of my pax say they have signed up for the automatic tip of 20% when they installed the app. They do not know that is only applicable for Uber Taxi and not regular uber drivers. Thousands of missed tip opportunities where all the drivers get screwed and the passengers don't even know.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They only tell new drivers this.
They don't lie to older drivers.
They just don't tip.


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2017)

Dgor said:


> About 50% of my pax say they have signed up for the automatic tip of 20% when they installed the app. They do not know that is only applicable for Uber Taxi and not regular uber drivers. Thousands of missed tip opportunities where all the drivers get screwed and the passengers don't even know.


They just playing you. They know what's up. They're just being chicken crap to tell you they aren't tipping you.

Just give them their 4* that's what they earned.


----------

